# What type of slope can mini track loaders handle???



## tgeb

jmic said:


> I'd have to agree with Pipe on this one.


I too was thinking that I would approach this with my bobcat 435 excavator rather than a loader. After seeing the pics.

But then I have had my Case 580SE backhoe on stuff steeper than that. _And_ I have slide backwards down the slope on my backhoe hoping I could get the boom back behind me so I could get 'er stopped.:cowboy: 

Amazing what you can do when young and starting out.

Looks like you are doing a great job MC. I checked out the other pics you have at that site. You have a real nice set up there, Truck and trailer... real nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## MC Excavating

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Well I measured the slope and its about 33 degrees or 12 inch run to a 8/9 inch rise. The job was a little challenging and fun. I hauled out about 50 cu. yards of dirt in two days and I was realy taking my time on this. I was not in a hurry at all. I left about 15 yards at the bottom of the hill because the contractor said that its good enough for now. He still has to redrill 3 caissons and dig grade beams to connect all the caissons. The reason he has to redrill some holes is because the 3 holes on the side are to close to the property line. 

He told me that he had got dimensions for the layout from the plans. The inspector comes out and says, "wheres the survey for the property line". OOPS! No survey was done. I believe he said code requires a 6' clearance from property line. So he gets a survey done. The holes are only a 2' offset. OUCH! I then asked him why the plans where wrong. He said that the architect did not get a survey done for the plans and *made one up* so that he could get the ball rolling through plan check.  Well he forgot to mention this to the contractor.

Who do you think is at fault here?

I think the architect is at fault here, but if I was the contractor I would of had a survey done before I began layout and drilling. Heck, he ended up having to get a survey anyway. When ever Im doing work near a property line for walls or a structure I always get a survey. Now he has to fill the abandoned holes with slurry.


Kapena, I didnt want to make a landing at the bottom to turn around because the dirt was very loose and unstable and I feared that I may get stuck sideways with nowhere to go.

PipeGuy / jmic / tgeb, Why and how would you have used a mini excavator on this job? How could you manage to get all the dirt (50 cu. yards) up the hill and into the back of a 10 wheeler in a shorter amount of time than using a mini track loader with 1 operator? The entrance to this job was a 10' wide gate at the top corner of the lot.


tgeb, Thanks for the compliment on my rig.


Here are some photos from the second day.


----------



## jmic

MC,
I would have used my mini ex. to make the cuts and grade and a track skid, as you did to get the material out. Of course the material we have around here is a little more difficult to work with than it seems you had in your pics. Nice job!


----------



## rino1494

What's up with the building being all boarded up and having bars over the windows? You working in the ghetto or something.......lol


----------



## TMatt142

Wow, I think you did a great job! I did picture the slope quite a bit bigger. Being that small, I think I would have used a mini-excavator myself, along with a skiddy to get the material to the truck up front. But ya know, you did good with what ya had and that really is all that matters.....There is always five different ways to do the same thing!!!


----------



## MC Excavating

This was the cheapest and fastest way I could come up with. I don't own a mini track loader or a mini excavator so if I did it your way I would have had to rent two machines and I was the only operator. My partner was busy on another project. But yes there is always more than one way to get the job done.

Rino, yes it is kinda ghetto. This job was near Dodger stadium. The neighborhood is like half new or remodeled homes and half old and run down. Thats how it is in Los Angeles.


----------



## tgeb

MC Excavating said:


> This was the cheapest and fastest way I could come up with. I don't own a mini track loader or a mini excavator so.....


You did good MC! :thumbsup: We *all* have to work with what we have. It's often better to use a machine that you own even if you think something else will do it better. 

I have never owned a track loader or dozer, but I have used my backhoe to dig more than a few basements and the same for grading lots. Takes a little longer but the $$ is in my pocket not the rental Co.'s 

Keep up the good work!


----------

